# Escambia River Log Jams



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

Anyone have recent coordinates for log jams in the Escambia River? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Following


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

there was a small one just below mystic springs a little while back, but with all this past and present rain, there may be more, plus escambia is going to be too muddy for quite a while. might get up a creek way back and find clearer water but idk?


----------



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

CurDog said:


> there was a small one just below mystic springs a little while back, but with all this past and present rain, there may be more, plus escambia is going to be too muddy for quite a while. might get up a creek way back and find clearer water but idk?


Thanks. When it comes to river fishing, I would prefer water on the clearer side for sure. However, I grew up fishing ditches and canals in north Mississippi. Definitely used to fishing muddy water. Haha.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I've fished muddy rivers too, rivers that were always muddy. The bream were light colored (not much sunlight). They'll bite if they're hungry enough no matter the water quality. However, escambia river, when muddy, you have to contend with the water height, flood stage and swifter moving water. Most boat ramps are underwater as are most the roads going to them, at least upriver. 
Launches around hwy90 are probably the only ones not underwater right now. g/l


----------



## Ecarus (Jan 20, 2021)

CurDog said:


> I've fished muddy rivers too, rivers that were always muddy. The bream were light colored (not much sunlight). They'll bite if they're hungry enough no matter the water quality. However, escambia river, when muddy, you have to contend with the water height, flood stage and swifter moving water. Most boat ramps are underwater as are most the roads going to them, at least upriver.
> Launches around hwy90 are probably the only ones not underwater right now. g/l


CurDog, roughly what water levels are ok to launch at Mystic Springs? The last time I launched there, I think the River was at about 8 or 9 feet at Century. There was no bare shore at the bottom of the ramp but water line looked only maybe a foot or two above normal high. Looks like you could maybe still launch when the River is up to around 14 feet or so. I’m guessing that maybe you could launch and run out of Mystic Springs when the River is roughly between 5 and 14-15 feet at Century. Does that kind of line up with your observations or I’m I way off?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

You're probably on with that statement, I've just not been up there to see for myself, just for the fact of all the water coming down. I'll wait until around may if we don't get alot more rain, moreso in alabama.


----------

